# East Mids Evening Meet - 15th Nov 7pm - Back To Basics...



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

Right, going right back to basics with this one then. Meeting back at The Snipe at Sutton where they all used to be held last year, so heopfully people will remember where it is.

The Snipe at Sutton 
Alfreton Road, Sutton-In-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire NG17 1JE

Thursday 15th November.

Suggesting meeting from 7pm - 7:30pm and then inside for drinks and food after then. Really hoping for a good turn out this time to try to get this meet going again. Already thinking of a meet and cruise on Sunday 2nd December to keep it well before Christmas.

Who's going to be up for this one then?

*Nem
Julie
V6 SRS
Lottie
Cyberface
Roger
TThriller
p5owt
Toshiba*

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Nick


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

It's only about 40 miles from me and I've been looking for a meet since getting the new motor.  
Be nice to know if there would be a few more people turning up though.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well there will definitely be me and Julie, so thats 2 TT's and 3 with you.

I've got about 4 people to text who are not on the forum so it should be a good night. I'll update this thread when I know.

Nick


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Strong chance I could make this one, as long as I'm not miles down south in the day.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

LoTTie said:


> Strong chance I could make this one, as long as I'm not miles down south in the day.


Stunning, in fact, chuffing great 

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Updated top post with people coming. Up to 5 or 6 now so should be a good night.

Nick


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Chuffing good night. 

If anyone has a cargo net they don't want or need to sell please bring it along!!!


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Nick mate!

Thanks for the heads-up. Got this in my diary: I'll be there as long as my my work schedule doesnt get in the way and the TT is back from the body shop in time.

Dave


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Okay, I'm definitely in. Probably come straight from work to make the meet time.
Just looked on multimap and got the area narrowed down by postcode but not sure exactly where it is.










I figure it must be A or B on the map above?

Thanks,

Sean.


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

From memory it looks like B on the map.........you come down the main road from the M1.....some traffic lights up ahead, slow down, get in left lane and turn then almost immediately right into the pub car park. If you do miss it (as I have) then turn around at the next junction and head back.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It is indeed B on that map. We normally park in the top park nearest the main road to save taking up the main car park.

Sounding like a good meet then!

Nick


----------



## p5owt (Oct 18, 2007)

can i come???


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

p5owt said:


> can i come???


Of course. It's open to all.

Where abouts are you from?

Nick


----------



## p5owt (Oct 18, 2007)

i am from derby 
i will be there at 7

just seen location not there so ammended

paul


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

p5owt said:


> i am from derby
> i will be there at 7
> 
> just seen location not there so ammended
> ...


Will see you there on Thursday then Paul.

Nick


----------



## p5owt (Oct 18, 2007)

ok see you all there

ps no derby county jokes

lol (joke)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If its 7pm i might make it for an hour on my way north depending on the traffic.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> If its 7pm i might make it for an hour on my way north depending on the traffic.


Cool, be good to catch up again mate. I'll definitely be there from 7.

Nick


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Should be able to make it - and I'll bring my dented bonnet with me. :x


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Nick, all being well, Dave and I will be along tomorrow evening.
  
Gill


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

LoTTie said:


> Should be able to make it - and I'll bring my dented bonnet with me. :x


Next time stay inside the car Emma 

Got the TT back last night from getting the split front bumper fixed after the Castle Coombe mishap, but we'll be coming up in Gill's 180bhp...

Dave


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry folks, I'm shattered. I've done loads of driving this week, had some right mad clients to sort out and tonight I need some wine and the sofa, not a foggy M1 trip up North......

Sorrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Not only was it a foggy M1, but also an accident at J26, so 20 minute delay. :x 
Still made it just in time. Good to finally put some faces to some of the names on the forum. Also to get a close up look at the LED sidelights courtesy of Nick. Still not convinced.

Looking forward to the next meet when I might have owned my TT long enough to actually contribute something to the discussion. :wink:

Right, off to bed as I'm up at the crack of dawn tomorrow. :roll:

Sean.


----------



## p5owt (Oct 18, 2007)

quality cars quality people and the food wasnt bad either
see you all again soon

respect to nick for organising
shame lottie didnt come 
but there will be a next time

paul


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Big thanks for everyone for coming tonight, especially Steve for getting the coilpack replaced in order to get down!

After such a gap between meets it was good to have a group of us round a table chatting again, and to be joined by a couple of new faces too. Hopefully we've not scared you off, but from the above replies I don't think we have 

Dave is looking at a Mid Midland meet in 3 or 4 weeks time which I'll be going over too. Also I'm going to organise a 'slightly north of Buxton' meet on the Sunday between christmas and new year, for food first and then a quick half hour cruise out, nothing to far tho and obviously depending on the weather. Will put up a new post for it in the next day or two.

Thanks again!

Nick


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nick i had to fly out last night for work. sorry. it was a last minute thing.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Nick i had to fly out last night for work. sorry. it was a last minute thing.


No problem mate.

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nem said:


> Dave is looking at a Mid Midlands meet in 3 or 4 weeks time which I'll be going over too.


Thanks for the plug Nick (and a good night too!)

Take a peek at:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 19#1087319

Hope to see many of you again in a few weeks time

Dave


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

was a mission to get there but glad we did, as nick said nice to see some new faces, hopefully the meets and ideas we talked about will happen!


----------

